# walnut log value



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Thinking of going to look at some walnut logs to have sawn up, and was wondering the rough value. Seller says they are in great shape, and range in size from 8" trunk to 36" trunk. He has about 20 of them all 10-12' long. Some may be farmyard trees and may have a nail or 2 possibly. What would an approximate value on these be? Thanks


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

While I dont' have a value to give you, I would say it would depend on the area in the world you are in! Wood prices vary quite a bit across different regions. You might want to state where you are from - maybe a fellow lumberjock from that area can tell you. I know around here (iowa), on craigslist…walnut goes anywhere from $1-3 a board foot. Of course much higher in stores. Not sure what it would cost to mill it though!


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

The wood is in SD, I am in MN


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Around here walnut (unless it is veneer quality) goes for mixed hardwood prices. Call the extension office Monday and they or possibly the forester can give you some guidance.


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

If it is very far from you to where the logs are at I would go and pick out the best ones and offer $.25/bdft in the log or $.40/bdft delivered. Keep in mind you will have anywhere from $.50 to $1.00/bdft in milling and drying costs and then will still have rough-cut lumber that needs to be surfaced so you want to get them for as little as possible.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

saw4fun has the right idea. Also an 8" diameter walnut isn't going to yield much if any desirable lumber.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

If I could get them for .25 a board foot or less, would it be worth my time and effort? Is there any money to be made besides for what I use for my woodshop? The sawmill I go to charges .15/board foot to cut on his mill. The logs are less than an hour away from me, so not to bad, I've got a truck and trailer to haul them already.


----------



## Junkorgem (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say that if you could get them for that price, you should do alright as long as you have a use for it. Many people have the idea that walnut lumber is real valuable. You should check your local area, craigslist, classifieds. You should also check with your sawyer about the nails and drying. I might also remove the smaller logs from your price.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here in NW Oregon a nice fresh log will sell for about 75 cents a foot, heartwood measured only; and that would be a nice tree, not a little 8 incher. Small trees such as those are fairly worthless as they are all sapwood. Whether or not anything is worth it is up to you.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Just spoke with a student of mine that had logs to be milled. Their sawmill wouldn't put anything on their mill that came from within 500 yards of residential. Too much risk of hardware ruining their blades. Farmyard trees? Sounds like possibility of nails to me, which makes it almost worthless. Just my 2c. Hey, maybe you could give them a mamogram, or a cat scan, or an MRI? HEY, I'm talking about the trees, not the seller!


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, The sawmill I bring my wood to cuts up a lot of farmyard trees, so I dont think thats an issue. We will see how it turns out, jsut ran across this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310277714863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is this guy out of his mind or what? If I could get that for a couple logs, Id be in the money!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't get too excited by what you see "for sale" on fleebay…I DOUBT he gets $15 bft for that…


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

That listing has been on ebay for a very long time and its WAY overpriced IMO. I just picked up about 400bf milled dried black walnut for $550.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

No, Im not basing that on what I think I will make, haha no way is walnut that valuable. Maybe someone will buy it..ha I just came across it and thought it was interesting.


----------

